# Bikers with motorhomes....



## scotsy (Mar 14, 2009)

We are new members here (just bought a Hymer) but already I've noticed quite a few references to motorbikes

Which members own bikes and how often do you get out on them?

I am a keen motorcyclist doing around 10,000 miles a year mostly on 'rideouts' with these www.northukbikers.co.uk. My current bike is a 2008 Aprilia Tuono 1000R and I'm just waiting for a test date for my IAM test after completing an Advanced Riding course which Margaret bought me for Christmas.

Would the chassis on my Hymer B584 be good enough to support a 'custom made' rack and a bike? (bike weighs 190kg dry) as most of the std ones seem to suggest 150kg as their max load. There is also the question of damage caused by weight dangling 'out back' but the 'A' class chassis seems much more susbstantial than 'conversions' I've looked under. I don't really want to tow a trailer with my bike bouncing around unseen at the back, i'd much rather have it solidly mounted which will also enable better 'security' and less restriction to speed when on NSL's and motorways etc.

See you all soon!!
Ian


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Ian, I am an ex biker, now the proud owner of a recently purchased Hymer.
I just couldnt fit all my fishing gear onto the back of my ZZR1100, and the odd time I tried I often lost bits along the way.
Wife and I decided to sell up, buy a motorhome and go travelling / fishing for a while, loving it to bits so far 
Good luck with your van, no idea about max or sensible weights to carry on rear of van, though I am sure someone will be along soon, who can help you out.


----------



## Slim (Mar 14, 2009)

high Ian...Ive got a couple of old jap bikes, one is a Honda 550/4 and the other is a Yamaha SX 850 triple,Ive had bikes since 1966 unfortunately because of disability I need a third wheel now but cant make up my mind whether to convert the yam to a trike as its a drive-shaft or nail a chair to it? but bikes are still my favorite transport  when not using the camper.......


----------



## spartacus (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Ian

Yes I am also a motorcyclist, with our intention to go fulltiming it has meant reducing the garage  I am left with one bike now and am undecided about taking it with me or storing it. I did consider a trailer but didn't really fancy the idea of being compromised by dragging it everywhere. I don't think you'll be able to carry the Tuono on the back of your Hymer - too much weight so you may have to re-think your options 

Once you've had a bike it's in your blood and very hard to be without one.

Safe riding.

Not sure what I've done wrong but the image is not displaying on the page although you can click on it 

Stephen


----------



## tony (Mar 14, 2009)

i drive a gt 550 i've been over to wales & england a number of times on it also the isle of man.
i use it all year round every week im out at least once or twice.
tony


----------



## scotsy (Mar 14, 2009)

tony said:


> i drive a gt 550 i've been over to wales & england a number of times on it also the isle of man.
> i use it all year round every week im out at least once or twice.
> tony



I had one of those in the 70's Tony and the GT380 before that

We're getting old


----------



## TWS (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice bike Ian, yeah I'm an ex biker too, but I always keep looking, I too would like to carry a bike on or behind my M/H, something for the future I thinks, no idea I'm afraid about the bike and the weight etc, but I would imagine it may be too heavy to carry. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Tom


----------



## andytheplumber (Mar 14, 2009)

trish and I are just back from the scottish bike show,we have a 500bullit,a 07 transalp and a velocette le.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Ian.
I ride a Harley Davidson Roadglide, and was facing the same problem as how to take it with us. The solution I came up with was to convert a Iveco 4910 ex welfare ambulance and put the bike inside.

Cheers Big Trev.

See below

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Iveco.Conversion/TheIvecoBusConversion#


----------



## scotsy (Mar 14, 2009)

bigtrev8xl said:


> Hi Ian.
> I ride a Harley Davidson Roadglide, and was facing the same problem as how to take it with us. The solution I came up with was to convert a Iveco 4910 ex welfare ambulance and put the bike inside.
> 
> Cheers Big Trev.
> ...



Nice build pics big trev but i was expecting to see the bike in there?


----------



## ChrisBirchy (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bikes on hymers*

Hi I have a 544 and cary my pegaso on the back with no probs.living on the Isle of man we see a lot of campers with all sizes of bikes on the back somtimes more than 1 at a time


----------



## scotsy (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, very surprising how interests merge

I obviously realise that by slinging an extra 200kg approx 2M behind the rear axle i would be approaching the load limit for the rear axle but my main concern was about the ability of the CHASSIS to bear the load without damage. I can alleviate the axle load by upgrading with Air-ride units and even get the van re-plated if neccesary for a higher 'payload'.

Having been underneath for a nosey already i must point out that i bought the van with a towbar and bracket already fitted (the previous owner 'jonnyro' had it fitted for an 'A' frame to tow a car). 

The chassis rails seem to be quite substantial and it appears that if i removed the towbar/bracket and fitted a 'custom made' support rail for a 'channel' for the tyres that no problems would arise. 

Otherwise i'll be looking to buy a trailer (watching one on fleabay at the mo) and a monitor for the 'camera' thats already fitted and pointing down from high on the back.

Ian


----------



## ajs (Mar 15, 2009)

.

mornin scotsy... i hear you have a blackbird too...

both fairways and i have xx's... i tow mine in a box van (room for 2 xx's) and fairways puts his in the back of his camper. 

we are members of the blackbird forum ixxra.. perhaps you would like to join us over there... we ride out regularly.













when with the box van and on my own i tend to use C&cc sites... always been welcomed (and helped with parking the box van)
and i've had no probs leaving the gear for a day while i've been out ridding


inboard motorhome garage or suspended from a bike rack at the back of your van is not an option for bikes of this weight/size.
a specialised vehicle required

regards
ajs

_ i'll be at hayfield with the above_


----------



## Jacqueslemac (Mar 15, 2009)

I've a 1990 Africa Twin and a 2003 Triumph Tiger 955i. My Hymer has air assisted rear suspension, but I reckon both bikes are too heavy. I also have a large box trailer and I was thinking of making an internal bike rack with a slide out ramp so I could take one of them with me and keep it out of sight and in the dry.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chassis extensions are an engineers job - I'd not feel comfortable about hanging a bike onto the rear of a camper without having had some basic calculations done on strength,  weights and compliance. 

Its not just the additional weight on the rear axle, its also the weight it will remove from your steer axle at the same time - think of a seesaw. Handling can be horrible with 250kgs hanging out the back.

I've seen a guy in Italy a few years ago struggling with a light scooter on a ramp arrangement upto the bike carrier - you've got to think about how you get 200kg safely up onto the carrier and then secured before it falls on you - especially if its 2' above the ground.

For the costs involved and the number of days a year you would use a motorbike carrier, I'd be pretty sure that a simple trailer would come out miles ahead in costs (especially as you have a towbar and camera) and with ease of use. With a simple box trailer (versus a bike trailer) you also get the advantage of being able to keep the bike undercover and use it for other items. 

Hassles with a trailer is obviously parking and reversing, but after a while you just get used to spotting a good park that suits your vehicle.


----------



## Turnington (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Honda Blackbird cbr1137 , one day i will buy a trailer to pull it behind the motorhome as an alternative to my pug on an a-frame .


----------



## scotsy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, very helpfull as expected

If i occasionally want to take my bike along i will be buying a trailer

I know 'buffalobill' from a biking rideout site that we frequent and i think i would be selfish to try and take the bike with me on our 'fortnightly' MH outings after all ... i get the best of both worlds.

One weekend i get to ride the bike (Margaret works every other weekend)

and the following weekend we get to 'explore' new places together in our MH 


Ian


----------



## tony (Mar 15, 2009)

ian. same here we got every 2nd week end together to go away in mhome
hannah works every other sunday. thats life.
tony


----------



## scotsy (Mar 15, 2009)

*riding today*

I took a ride up through Silverdale, Arnside, Ravenglass, then over the notoriously tricky Hardnot pass followed by Wrynose pass, Ambleside, Kirkstone pass...


over 200 miles of lovely roads and scenery









PS. ajs, i no longer have the 'bird' (I'm only allowed 1 x bike at a time) but mine was in the faster BLUE colour


----------



## jellybean (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi ian i have a rimor motorhome based on a ford transit 3.500 ton twin wheel,its the first motorhome i have ever had.But have been biking for years .so the first job i did was to weld a motorcycle rack on the back for the wheels to slot in and bought a alloy bike ramp from machine mart.The bike i have is a 625 KTM .We have since toured yorkshire, wales .cornwall ,its a little heavy to push on to the rack but once on never moves a bit .i have booked for the TT this year and have not bin charged for the bike just the MH .so happy biking


----------



## fairways18 (Mar 15, 2009)

As ajs has already said... I too have a Blackbird... 

But now when we go touring she no longer has to carry luggage....



She's part of it.....


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Mar 15, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Nice build pics big trev but i was expecting to see the bike in there?




Hi scotsy.
I,ve just finished making the ramp, and just need to paint it then I'll be able to get the bike in.Before starting the conversion the fist thing I did was to get the bike in, to see what space it would take up, then done the conversion around the space the bike would take up.

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## scotsy (Mar 15, 2009)

bigtrev8xl said:


> Hi scotsy.
> I,ve just finished making the ramp, and just need to paint it then I'll be able to get the bike in.Before starting the conversion the fist thing I did was to get the bike in, to see what space it would take up, then done the conversion around the space the bike would take up.
> Cheers Big Trev.




I like your style big trev


----------



## ajs (Mar 16, 2009)

scotsy said:


> PS. ajs, i no longer have the 'bird' (I'm only allowed 1 x bike at a time) but mine was in the faster BLUE colour


 
... *a bluetit*...... no wonder you sold it ...slow aint they eh

regards
ajs


----------



## detourer (Mar 16, 2009)

Still have the bikes, but added a quad awhile back and to be honest the best thing I have done........towed of course, but no prob behind a Unimog.......May even be a pic here!

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t245/detourer/?action=view&current=DSCN0628.jpg

..


----------



## swanny (Mar 16, 2009)

*honda anf 125 or alternatives*

Hi bikers old and new.
I'm just starting out motorhoming and also have a Hinkley Thunderbird. I've just given up the dreaded caravanning so certainly don't fancy towing the Triumph. I've been recommended the Honda anf 125 for putting on a rack behind the Transit/Herald which already has a towbar and would welcome any views on types of bike, types of rack or things to look out for generally.
Cheers
Swanny


----------



## ajs (Mar 16, 2009)

detourer said:


> Still have the bikes, but added a quad awhile back and to be honest the best thing I have done........towed of course, but no prob behind a Unimog.......May even be a pic here!
> 
> http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t245/detourer/?action=view&current=DSCN0628.jpg
> 
> ..


 
 some very nice pro pics in yer album... did you shoot them all and if so on what kit

 regards
ajs


----------



## SpikeHammer (Mar 21, 2009)

I've got a collection of bikes, everything from a R1150GS Adventure to Husabergs,TM's and Cannondales.
Use my van to carry the Bergs to compete in Rally Raids and on holidays etc.

Prretty sure I recognise a couple of the names on here from LARF and SBMCC..


----------



## tazdog (Mar 22, 2009)

*bike*

hi ive got a 1100 katana from 1982 shes not getting much use now me and the missus have a vw compass navigator 1998 been allover on the bike hoping to do the same in the motorhome


----------



## murrayxmas (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a suzuki dr350. I took it to spain last year in the back of the van to ride the pyrenees. What a hoot. But with 2 small children i the poor bike spends most of its life in my garage.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 22, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys murrayxmas
Just noticed it is your first post
yet another Scottish member

weez
Tony


----------



## Nosha (Mar 23, 2009)

I still have your very trusty Piagio Typhoon 80 that we carried on the back of our Winnebago. The Chausson is on an extended Fiat chassis and by putting on a weigh bridge at work I have 300kgs to spare... but we also have a Triumph Trophy 1200 which weighs a ton so have thought about a trailer... but don't want the hassle. We always carry a tandem for pubs & shops, the wife says if we need a big bike to move further then I've parked the motorhome in the wrong place! Fair comment I guess.


----------



## topsy75 (Mar 25, 2009)

the other half has a little ducati monster 695 - we've solved the can we tow it issue, he rides the bike, and i join him a couple of hours later in the mobile rusty shed (vw t2!) or he sets of later and joins me when the bacon butties are ready (he tends to go for that one!)


----------



## ajs (Mar 25, 2009)

topsy75 said:


> he sets of later and joins me when the bacon butties are ready (he tends to go for that one!)


 

sensible fella....... _but maybe not_....


ducatis don't always get to their destination i understand...(reliability issues)... 
so he may be more sensible following you at 40mph 

regards...
ajs


----------



## scotsy (Mar 25, 2009)

ajs said:


> sensible fella....... _but maybe not_....
> 
> 
> ducatis don't always get to their destination i understand...(reliability issues)...
> ...





it must be one of the fast ones then


----------



## topsy75 (Mar 26, 2009)

scotsy said:


> it must be one of the fast ones then



faster than my old vw camper anyway!!! there again, the kids say they can walk quicker than the rusty shed on wheels goes


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bike Rack Calculator*

Hi. We got our first MH last May, a Kontiki 640 and adding a bike was my first project. It has definitely been the best addition, we love it! However I did a lot of research and you clearly have to watch the payload. 

There is a really good payload calculator here http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/fe...ding-back.html

We found our additional bike and rack came in at 150kg. After using the calculator above this actually added around 200kg of "real" weight. As this was within our available payload we went for it.

It’s all about the payload calculations. We managed to fit our rack and scooter within the limits but the Kontiki is quite a long van and it all makes a difference. We got ours fitted at Armitage Trailers at Ferrybridge near the A1 M62 junction. http://www.armitagetrailers.com/ 

They were really good and I would highly recommend talking to them. Basically they fit a full width towbar which they bolt onto the Alko chassis (other standard Chassis as well I believe). The rack then slides and bolts into the frame of the towbar bolting securely into place. There is a ramp which you slot onto the rack. You basically rev the scooter up the rack in 2 seconds flat. There is a pole up the back of the rack and you slot a curved bar over that which has a rubber mold which shapes over the seat to hold it in place. You then ratchet strap this down and ratchet the front wheel to the front of the rack. It’s then as solid as a rock. The whole process takes around 2 min tops and even less to get it off. I think the limit is 200KG but you would have to check with Armitage.

The towbar and rack is around 50kg and our bike I think is 96kg but it’s important that you do the calculation I mentioned in the link as the overhang and wheelbase all come into consideration. We went for a 2 stroke Peugeot Speedfight which is quite a light sporty little 100cc bike. It goes really well and we have been up mountain passes and all sorts on it with no issues. It will hit 60mph eventually on a good day but is more than comfortable at 45-50mph all day long. 

I hadn’t had a proper bike for years and wondered if a little 100cc scooter would have enough speed and pulling power for me and Michelle. Michelle is only 8st but I am 18st. I need not have worried it pulls no problem and to be honest as you have used the MH to do the main mileage to wherever you are going, all you are doing on the bike is site seeing, shopping etc so you don’t want to be hammering along at 100mph. 

One or two people said we would have handling issues as there would be too much weight on the back but on the Kontiki I don’t even notice the difference if its there or not. 

I think we paid around £750 all in for the towbar and rack but I would have to check. The bike was 4 years old but with only 1200 miles on and cost £1000.


----------



## Telstar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bikes*

When we were in Ireland a couple of years ago another English couple turned up on site with a VW t2.5 (if I recall correctly), bought cheaply off ebay.  They opened the side door and got out the Vespa.

I still have my Scooter and rack for the back of the van, but found that when touring for a couple of weeks at a time, I might only use it once or twice at the most.  We tended to use the van because it is an ideal length at 6m to go anywhere (except height barriers!).  I particularly chose this van for its short overhang.  The last van was on a short wheelbase fiat and that wouldn't have taken a rake without lifting weight the front wheels.

These days I prefer to put the motorbike on a trailer.  Glad I bought a substantial one because the wife passed her test this week and her Harley arrives next week.  I don't think that I fancy towing two Harleys around unless we are staying on a site for a set period.

Jon


----------



## Hymer1941 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ian, short answer no. I have B544 on maxi chasis with payload of 750kg,
can carry (JUST) a 110kg scooter on lightweight alloy rack fitted to chassis and
quickly removable. Whilst within rear axle weight allowance, I tend to leave
spare wheel at home when carrying scooter (tyres treated with puncture seal)
even then  lack of front end grip and bouncing can be noticed. I also have airrides fitted

Previose B544 had Hymer fitted rack and had just 48kg yes 48kg of payload
before exceeding rear axle max. weight, confirmed at weighbridge

Before you do anything I would suggest,as I would anyone with a motorhome.
visit a weighbridge, loaded for touring, weigh each axle, compare with weights
shown on vehicles plate. You may be surprised, shocked even !!

regards Brian H


----------



## scotsy (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Brian

I had already decided to go the *trailer* route but appreciate the replies from members already posted

I've found a trailer i can borrow if and when the need arises


----------



## ajs (Mar 27, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> I had already decided to go the *trailer* route but appreciate the replies from members already posted
> 
> *I've found a trailer i can borrow if and when the need arises*


 

... like next weekend 

 regards
ajs


----------



## scotsy (Mar 27, 2009)

ajs said:


> ... like next weekend
> 
> regards
> ajs




Funny you should say that

Do you think others would take their bikes and maybe have a bimble out on say Sunday morning for a couple of hours, seems a shame to be near some cracking roads and not arrange a 'rideout' whilst there

Anyone else interested?


----------



## ajs (Mar 27, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Funny you should say that
> 
> Do you think others would take their bikes and maybe have a bimble out on say Sunday morning for a couple of hours, seems a shame to be near some cracking roads and not arrange a 'rideout' whilst there
> 
> Anyone else interested?


 
pottsy... i'll be off fer the day... satdee and sunday....have a few friends on xx's coming to meet me. 
yer welcome to come with us  
pennine run satdee 165 miles.. north youkshire dales sunday 240 miles 

regards
ajs


----------



## barryd (Mar 27, 2009)

I would love to come as I live in the Yorkshire dales but I am not sure my 100cc Peugeot would keep up! (and might look a bit silly)  Whats your route in the dales?  If I am around I will look out for you!


----------



## ajs (Mar 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> I would love to come as I live in the Yorkshire dales but I am not sure my 100cc Peugeot would keep up! (and might look a bit silly) Whats your route in the dales? If I am around I will look out for you!


 


satdee route.....
















sunday route...










regards
ajs


----------



## scotsy (Mar 27, 2009)

*no flipping chance!!!*

I could never get away with being out all day with the wife left on her own  when we are supposed to be walking around the Hayfield area (Sundays route looks good)

Bikes and Motorhoming are supposed to be on 'Alternate' weekends these days but i thought i could just sneak out for an hour or 2 if i played my cards right

Ian


----------



## barnybg (Mar 29, 2009)

*Bikes.......*

Hi,I have a 'rat' chop suzuki vs 800 and a kwak 1000 trike,i built both of them and built many over the years.
Have you thought of making an attachment that bolts to plate on towhitch(instead of ball)that would carry the front wheel of bike or trike(ratched in strongly)thus weight of vehicle is more or less still on tarmac but acting like a trailor (but not ON a trailor).
Have used this idea many years,having made a hefty wheel holder and have transported many vehicles this way (up to 80mph)with no problems !! 
Happy geezer now in Bulgaria...

p.s  looking for cheap big custom cruiser bike,got one damaged or in shed ??


----------



## alimein (Mar 30, 2009)

hi ian
i am in the same position just bought a fiat ducato van i also keen biker i have ducati supersport i intend to travel round europe but just going to see if i can pick up a cheap 250 trail bike because i think all the weight of a proper bike would be to much and in a ermegency if you had to throw the van to either side with a big bike i think it would be a
nightmare
regards ali


----------



## buffallobill (Apr 25, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Thanks for all the input, very helpfull as expected
> 
> If i occasionally want to take my bike along i will be buying a trailer
> 
> ...



hi ian , yes i have had to do the same, blackbird one weekend, motorhome the next. ian recommended this site to me and i am really impressed with all the help, info and the friendliness of what i have read from the members, 
we have a fiat ducato , swift sundance 590RL , of to wales, next weekend ,then up to  scotland 23rd may,  on camp sites,  now i know there are posts on here about stoppping places i wont be booking sites as often, .

cheers happy days bill.


----------



## Randonneur (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Best bike carrier I ever saw was a cut down lorry tail lift on the back of a converted ambulance. It was being used to carry a Honda CBX ( that's the old style six cylinder 1000cc CBX!! ). Hate to think how much extra weight and strain was on the end of that chassis!. Would'nt like to think what my old bandit 1200 would do to my Al-Ko chassis.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2009)

I am a keen biker too ....But sold my Beemer last year. 

In storage though I still have a Honda 400/4 and a BSA A7 Shooting Star.
Although both are restoration projects.

Channa


----------



## boblyn (May 7, 2009)

*me too*

i have an fj1200 its too heavy for a rack so its trailer but not yet cos fj needs mot,my mh has tow bar so no probs there,but box van trailer would be ideal but alas no storage for one i have been lookin but fj weighs 240 kgs n this seems to be maximum weight so im still lookin fer trailer that would be up to the job


----------



## thejoys (May 8, 2009)

*motorhomes and motorbikes*

we race a nitrous R1 YAM,


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2009)

thejoys said:


> we race a nitrous R1 YAM, santapod on sat north weald on sun, dodge motorhome, never give up the bikes.



Me thinks pretty quick 

If I can prove competency on a Honda step thru any chance of a blast ?

I dont weigh that much Ideal jockey ...honest !!!

seriously the R1 is quick in standard dress...my mind is boggling what it does fed a bit of Nitrous

Sounds fun 

Channa


----------



## thejoys (May 9, 2009)

hi Channa,

its not as quick as I would like!!


----------



## ajs (May 9, 2009)

*weekend meet*

.

*would any of you bikers with motorhomes be interested in a weekend*
*meet....for a couple of rideouts *

e.g. arrive friday evening, park up at a site, sat/sun riding, leave after or next day
(your HID's, if not pillions, can borrow yer credit cards and go shopping)
evenings... eating and drinking perhaps 

don't mind disorganising if sufficient interest....

so whatdoyerfink....

regards
aj


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2009)

thejoys said:


> hi Channa,
> 
> its not as quick as I would like!! i'm on the look out for a second rider, I have been hoping to do less racing and concentrate on making it faster, how do I upload images to the site? do I have to put them up somewhereelse then post a link?
> 
> What do you travel in?



Bike wise, I am now without a steed ,last two bikes were a BMW 1150 and a Yamaha Fazer ( detuned r6 model ). I have my old BSA and Honda in storage but neither on the road.

I am in my motorhome full time and have a GSD has co pilot so not much sense in lugging a bike around anyway.

Has for loading photos to the site look at the FAQ's for the finer points. But I use photobucket. just upload the photos to Photobucket ( free account ) then copy them to your thread.using the IMG tag. If you get stuck feel free to pm 
Great to have another biker on board 

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> *would any of you bikers with motorhomes be interested in a weekend*
> *meet....for a couple of rideouts *
> ...



Great Idea AJ but sadly at present I wouldnt be able to participate.

Channa


----------



## Proff (Jul 24, 2009)

Slim said:


> high Ian...Ive got a couple of old jap bikes, one is a Honda 550/4 and the other is a Yamaha SX 850 triple,Ive had bikes since 1966 unfortunately because of disability I need a third wheel now but cant make up my mind whether to convert the yam to a trike as its a drive-shaft or nail a chair to it? but bikes are still my favorite transport  when not using the camper.......



Hi Slim..
If you are still undecided about Triking I think I may be of some help.
I test ride and sign off all trike conversions done by Wackeys of Okehampton.
If you're registered disabled you will get it done vat free 
maybe even a grant for the conversion from NABD.
Heres a few pics, 
























Thats my ugly mug in the last pic
This last pic has an "Easysteer" fitted, it's like power steering for trikes 




Wackey has triked everything from a 535 Virago to a Rocket 3 
And I've rode them all 

EDIT Although I still ride 2 wheelers with no problems { personal bikes are R80g/s, R90s, R100cs, R60/6, R26, R65g/s Yammy FJ1100 and an assortment of HONDA monkey bikes }, I am registered disabled and am therefore able to advise suitability and work with all the different attachment we can and do fit to trikes.
For EG >> Quaife reverse g/box, Single lever brakes, klicktronic gearshifts, servo brake assist and also single bar controls for one armed riders ..


----------



## niblue (Jul 24, 2009)

Another biker here - recently replaced a Deauville with a Honda CBF1000GT but also have a CBR600F, XBR500 and a Gas-Gas Pampera trail bike.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 125 Yamaha YBR I stick in the garage of my Adria, wouldn't mind trying for something a bit bigger but might be a problem getting it in & out of the van. As it is the Yamaha weighs about 105 kgs with a max for the garage being 150 kgs. We also managed to fit in a couple of mountain bikes (for when we feel energetic) if I take the front wheels off.


----------



## scotsy (Jul 25, 2009)

I recently sold my Aprilia Tuono and bought a Suzuki SV1000 K3, and with the change i also bought a 'rac-n-roll' rack (ebay rules!!) for the MH and a very lightweight Honda CRF230 (road legal). I won't be chancing the SV on the rack but when the CRF is on the rack you can't even tell it there (108kg)

Now i have a cheap way of getting to work (80mpg) that i can occasionally do some 'trail-riding' on...which i could take with me if i desired to do some 'exploring' whilst wildcamping.

I still have a 1000cc V-twin for rideouts when 'her-indoors' is working (2009 Scottish Tour starts 9th August) 

We still enjoy our times together in the Hymer every 2nd weekend doing mostly 'wildcamping'


----------



## ajs (Jul 25, 2009)

scotsy said:


> I still have a 1000cc V-twin for rideouts when 'her-indoors' is working (2009 Scottish Tour starts 9th August)


 
 pics are toooo small pottsy.... can't seeem... i'm old

 regards
aj


----------



## scotsy (Jul 25, 2009)

ajs said:


> pics are toooo small pottsy.... can't seeem... i'm old
> 
> regards
> aj



Here are some pics of the CRF before i fitted reinforced handguards to it last night 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

..and here are some pics of the SV 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

..and here are some random pics of our week of wildcamping around Scotland in May 2009 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 25, 2009)

I've almost always had a bike of one form or another since I passed my test at 17yrs old.
Never felt the need for anything above 500 though - I wouldn't be able to use all that power so don't see the point in paying for it - both the cost of the bike and the insurance. But that's just me - different strokes for different folks 

I've got a 350 Indian Bullet and a Kwack ER5, "the Boss" doesn't ride pillion anymore and doesn't drive so there's no point in taking either bike with us, although I must admit I very often look longingly at some of the roads we travel in the van


----------



## themanfromporlock (Jul 26, 2009)

I couldn't be without my bike, an old Honda Shadow, and this Towtal rack (installed at 4 figure expense by the previous owner) lets me get its 200kg on or off in about five minutes. Like most things, you got to get it right, especially when the only time I rushed it I put a hole in the bottom radiator hose which caught on the angle from the ramp to the platform. Since the photos were taken I've turned the ramp round so it loads from the pavement side and I have to be a little careful of the hot exhausts when running it up the ramp in first. The V8 doesn't notice the weight and the old girl steers like a boat with or without the bike on the back.








It comes in handy for all sorts of things





(Yes, I know the reg number is visible, anyone wanting to steal my identity, please carry on).


----------



## bob690 (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent setup youve got there, making me jealous, good camping.....Bob


----------



## Neckender (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's my set up, Harley Davidson trike and Tribute 650.
John.





[/IMG]


----------



## scooter (Jul 27, 2009)

just sold the Blade and got myself Yam maxim custom 750 Inport ,to slow me down,its mad trying to keep up with the young boys these days.
But its finding time for the bike like i bet most of you have them locked away in the back of a garage,busy away all the time enjoying the van,i thought about taking the bike out this week but unfortunately we are heading up north ,so the bike still gets left out again.


----------



## CliffyP (Jul 27, 2009)

I sold my GPZ 1000 last year and miss not having a bike, however just swopped the Dragons SAAB 9-3 convertible for a Audi V6 Sportline Cabriolet and top down, no helmet required, Bose Symphony Audio, I am learning to live with the loss. Plus I have never fallen of this yet. May get a little bike for the back sometime, but hate hate hate scooters, anyone any ideas for an nice 125/175cc that not to girly. I thought about one of thos MadAss things as they look a bit different, anyone had one or got one ?


----------



## themanfromporlock (Jul 27, 2009)

How about one of these? 
Welcome to AJS Motorcycles Ltd.


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 27, 2009)

AJS in name only


----------



## Nosha (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, bit of a late reply having seen how long the thread has been going, but I've just changes our Triumph Trophy 1200 for a BMW F800GS as the Trophy was a bit heavy at 235kg, and the BMW is only 176kg.

However I think that's still far too heavy for anything but a trailer, which I now have so hope to take it back down to Devon and visit the bits we couldn't get to with the motorhome.


----------



## ajs (Jul 28, 2009)

themanfromporlock said:


> How about one of these?
> Welcome to AJS Motorcycles Ltd.


 
we are a shadow of our former selves 

regards
ajs


----------



## themanfromporlock (Jul 28, 2009)

Does that mean they won't refuse to start or leak oil all over the place like the good old British built ones used to?


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Aug 16, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Nice build pics big trev but i was expecting to see the bike in there?



Here you go at long last.
Picasa Web Albums - Big Trev - Bike in Bus IOW

Cheers Big Trev

ps I'm the one on the bike


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Aug 24, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Nice build pics big trev but i was expecting to see the bike in there?




Here They Are.Picasa Web Albums - Big Trev - Bike in Bus IOW Sorry it took a while , but I don't do rushing.

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## mcleani (Sep 15, 2009)

*Bike trailer*

Hi all new to this site today.  have a VFR weighs about 250 kg- and looking for the perfect trailer for one or possibly 2 sports bikes friend has a suzuki TL.  Really need somerthing with some kind of floor so i can get the feet down when loading it. too worried that if it was just a rail would drive on then fall over!!

Any thoughts.  Thanks all


----------



## 5thElefant (Sep 15, 2009)

I've had bikes for 20-odd years. Fairly recently I've toured in europe on a 1200 bandit and a 900 elefant. Raced enduro for years (didn't ride on the road much then). Currently have a firestorm for occasional weekend pottering.


----------



## tissy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all,
we have been motor homing for the last 10years and have just discovered that motor homes and bikes go together really well.Started with a 50cc scooter then bought a 1961 Lambretta then bought a 125 yamaha  scooter recently added a Kawasaki 1000 tourer.  problem is i still own all of them.My Hymer has a garage and the modern 125 fits in the back .i spent a lot of time looking at weights etc and really the most practical way is to downsize the bike to fit the motor home
All the scooters can be carried on the rack as well as inside and we are still within the 2200kg rear axle pay load
Go for it you wont be disappointed


----------



## ajs (Sep 15, 2009)

.


now see here.....

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...d-sheepdog-trials-country-fair.html#post67975


washem off and come along..

regards 
aj


----------



## Northy (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Ian, I'm a biker and have been since my teens (now the wrong side of 50) At this time I own a 1976 Honda Goldwing GL1000 which I don't use as much as I like. I'm an ex Police Motorcyclist having retired at the end of last year, in relation to putting your bike on a rack at the back of your motorhome I would be very reluctant to take such action, it is more than likely that with the weight of any such rack and your bike you would more than likely be exceeding the recommended weight for the rear of your vehicle. Go to your nearest public weighbridge get a gross vehicle weight and a rear axle weight done, that way you will know how much you have to play with. But be mindful that when you add the stuff you normally take away with you (food,clothes) this has to be taken into account. I would imagine that if you do put the bike on the back at that weight it will alter the whole handling of the van. I have towed the Goldwing on a trailer from my home in Yorkshire to the South of France without any problem. If you really want to keep an eye on it then get a rearview camera fitted.
I'm thinking of changing the Goldwing to something more modern I took out a Triumph Rocket 3 at the weekend what an awesome bike a bit on the large side but mind blowing performance for such a large bike. Guess I would struggle to put that on a rack.
Happy biking/motorhoming and keep safe

Keith


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 16, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
noticed it was your first post.
we  are getting a good going m/cycle
crowd here.
keep posting you, will probably be a mine of helpful info.

weez
Tony


----------



## carlsenior (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got an FJR1300 and the better half has a Fazer 1000, we intend to take them wit us on our travels next year


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

Northy said:


> I'm thinking of changing the Goldwing to something more modern I took out a Triumph Rocket 3 at the weekend what an awesome bike a bit on the large side but mind blowing performance for such a large bike. Guess I would struggle to put that on a rack.
> Happy biking/motorhoming and keep safe
> 
> Keith


 
have associates who have had rockets...one had it fall on him... broke his leg 
one went down the road off an island under acceleration
and the 3rd 1 
couldn't make the beast handle... and got pig sick spending 2 days after every ride cleaning it... 
so he sold it.

suggest you wait for the new big touring honda next year..... or get a good second hand BIRD

regards
aj


----------



## Gixermark (Sep 17, 2009)

22 years of very happy sport biking ended this June as had enough of worrying about a 'ticket' coming through the post, visited the Nurburgring in May and watched a fellow biker being put into a body-bag and family life ............ the missus was pig sick of me disappearing off with my bikin buddies every Sunday 

Bikes owned varied from GSX 600 ........ GSXR 750's X 3 .......... Benelli Tornado ( in green and silver of course ! ) and my final toy was a GSXR 1000 K7.

Enjoyed every minute but time to hang the leathers up ( already sold them !!! ) and enjoy our M home


----------



## Neckender (Sep 17, 2009)

Get youre self a big cruiser, or a trike.

John.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 17, 2009)

Have now traded in the Triumph Trophy 1200 (235kg) for a new BMW F800GS (176kg) and took it to South Devon on a trailer - FANTASTIC! Got to all the little bays & coves that we couldn't get to in the motorhome!

Now with a tandem AND a bike we can get to anywhere!!!


----------



## thejoys (Sep 18, 2009)

*bikers??*

not sure if i'm a biker or not, don't ride on the road, just completed my race season with a dramatic engine blow on the R1, new engine for next season i think, refitting the dodge over the winter, smaller workshop = bigger living area!!


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Sep 18, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Nice build pics big trev but i was expecting to see the bike in there?



Sorry its taken so long


----------



## thejoys (Oct 5, 2009)

*bikers with motorhomes*

here is a pic of me and molly with our race bikes,


----------



## Nomad1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics,,,i think Molly will take some beating in a few years !!


----------



## scotsy (Oct 5, 2009)

*now THATS a ramp*

Hi Trev
That must be the biggest ramp I've ever seen

Where does it get stored?

Great to see the end result


----------



## rommel (Oct 6, 2009)

*Motorcycle   rack*

I have a Hymer 644 with the Hymer slide out rack fitted to it from new,with the typical German efficiency the rack came with masses of paperwork and weight certificates and stated a max load of 95 kilo. Its a job to find a proper bike these days that is powerful enough to carry two 13 stone people that is that light but I bought a 1972 Honda CB 125, this the OHC model and although not as powerful as I would like fits the bill. Every time I have it MOT the chaps says to me "at least nobody will try and nick this crockof ***" when your on the continent". We use it quite a lot particularly in warmer climates and as it revs to 10,000rpm will carry us both up Porlock Hill so I must not grumble too much but it would be nice to carry something a little bigger as the wife usually ends up displaced onto the rear carrier at some point.
I have a 2kw genny and if I take it at the same time as the bike I have to load it under the table at the front as the back axle is over weight carring both at the back along with all the other junk one takes in the lockers.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Oct 6, 2009)

scotsy said:


> Hi Trev
> That must be the biggest ramp I've ever seen
> 
> Where does it get stored?
> ...



I'll take some piccys the next time I use it .

Big Trev,


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 8, 2009)

here's a pic of my XV1600 Yam


----------



## vwalan (Nov 8, 2009)

hi i ride a 1500 drifter and a tu250 grasstracker suzuki. also have a couple of dax usually in the back of the camper. dont like not having a bike to play with. cheers alan.


----------



## ajs (Nov 8, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> here's a pic of my XV1600 Yam


 

what a 

 


....you noisy nastid... strait through exhausts.... 

 



_btw.. isit strong enough te carry both you and mrs peepee __

_

regards 


aj


----------



## Neckender (Nov 8, 2009)

Verrryyy Nice.

John.


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 8, 2009)

ajs said:


> what a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer.... but I dont keep getting extra credits on my licence, wish mine was as good as yours.
Cheers, Pete 
PS, its an old pic, there's a screen on it now, and a VTX1300 headlight, oh yes. and no baffles.


----------



## peppers (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a 1500 goldwing 6 cylinder that has taken a back seat since i bought the camper


----------



## Neckender (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's the latest picture of my trike just had a custom buckskin leather bag made for it, also have been to Matlock bath to day on it, not so many bikers there to-day as it was cold and damp.

John.                                                                                         


 /
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 8, 2009)

trikerman said:


> Here's the latest picture of my trike just had a custom buckskin leather bag made for it, also have been to Matlock bath to day on it, not so many bikers there to-day as it was cold and damp.
> 
> John.
> 
> ...


Hi John,
the trike looks nice, I have been building one for a couple of years now, its not getting anywhere fast, always out either on the bike, or in the van.
Making a towbar & small trailer for the bike this winter, so it looks like nothing will get done on the trike this winter either.
Its a Guzzi SP1000, Sierra rear end, Wildstar/Guzzi front end. Dont hold your breath.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2009)

trikerman said:


> Here's the latest picture of my trike just had a custom buckskin leather bag made for it, also have been to *Matlock bath* to day on it, not so many bikers there to-day as it was cold and damp.
> 
> John.


 
we get up there a few times too... let us know in advance and i'll let you buy us fish and chips 


ps... don't fancy filterin on that pikercan  ... nice though 

regards 
aj


----------



## Proff (Nov 9, 2009)

Me again.
I've just got hold of a K75 RT Beemer 
It's now being dismantled and triked ..
It had to have the back end off anyway cos clutch was fecked 
I'll post pics as it's coming along if anyone is interested ??
Still keeping all my solos tho'
In fact I'm now the proud owner of 2 yes TWO R90s's
a '74 Smoke Grey[new to me] and a '75 Smoke Orange [ owned by me since 1980].
plus my 2 g/s's and R100cs, R60/6, R26, Looxor and various Monkeys, Dax and Chalys.
Even got a very rare Honda Jazz chop ...


----------



## Neckender (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice one's, If anybody is interested there's a website for trikers,called UK Triker you'll get some good information there. Also an American website called TrikeTalk.com. this is a very good website for trikes too.

John.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 9, 2009)

scotsy said:


> We are new members here (just bought a Hymer) but already I've noticed quite a few references to motorbikes
> 
> Which members own bikes and how often do you get out on them?
> 
> ...


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 9, 2009)

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> scotsy said:
> 
> 
> > We are new members here (just bought a Hymer) but already I've noticed quite a few references to motorbikes
> ...


----------



## Nosha (Nov 9, 2009)

There's some lovely bikes 'n' trikes on here... FAR more than I realised.

As suggested we need a bike, trike & motorhome meet next summer, anyone know of a VERY large carpark somewhere??


----------



## tony (Nov 9, 2009)

scotsy look what you started , any ideas on a meet ?
tony


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2009)

Nosha said:


> There's some lovely bikes 'n' trikes on here... FAR more than I realised.
> 
> As suggested we need a bike, trike & motorhome meet next summer, anyone know of a VERY large carpark somewhere??


 
yes...

regards 
aj


----------



## vwalan (Nov 9, 2009)

why not make it january?there is loads of parking in portugal or spain .ha ha. free camping as well. cheers alan.


----------



## maingate (Nov 9, 2009)

Why not hold it in the car park of a prison so that AJ can enjoy it as well.

As long as he is not deaf, he will know you are there if you rev them up together


----------



## Proff (Nov 9, 2009)

Nosha said:


> There's some lovely bikes 'n' trikes on here... FAR more than I realised.
> 
> As suggested we need a bike, trike & motorhome meet next summer, anyone know of a VERY large carpark somewhere??



One of the larger aires in France would be FANTASTIC !!!

in UK. a bit harder to find 

We meet at Lumb Farm [Ripley] in September, UKGSER
Great place and reasonably priced for groups..
Nice ride outs as well


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2009)

maingate said:


> Why not hold it in the car park of a prison so that AJ can enjoy it as well.
> 
> As long as he is not deaf, he will know you are there if you rev them up together


 


 

 

 



yehhh yehhh..OK...and you can be catering manager
...pugg stew and whippet sandwiches fer all 

 


_mastid...__

_


rehurts 


aj


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 9, 2009)

vwalan said:


> why not make it january?there is loads of parking in portugal or spain .ha ha. free camping as well. cheers alan.



Make it for February as we probably won't get there until then 

I've only got a 125 Yamaha but I doubt I could get much bigger in the garage, been thinking of getting something a bit bigger. I fancy a cruiser but nothing too big.


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> I've only got a 125 Yamaha but I doubt I could get much bigger in the garage, been thinking of getting something a bit bigger. I fancy a cruiser but nothing too big.


 

how about a 750cc cruiser...






fer sale... yam viagra... 13k miles 

regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Nov 10, 2009)

ajs said:


> how about a 750cc cruiser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One careless owner


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 10, 2009)

ajs said:


> how about a 750cc cruiser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sale due to getting caught.........
cheers, Pete.


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> For sale due to getting caught.........
> cheers, Pete.


 
not on this 1...

this 1 only does 120mph 

regards 
aj


----------



## GeorgieBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Still a Rocker at Heart*

Hi Ian
I am an original Rocker, tassels, studs the lot, day trips to Brighton wink wink. As soon as I was able to I rode a bike and without a helmet I hasten to add, sounds suicidal now doesn’t it. There has only been a short period of my life that I have not had a bike of some type as a second vehicle. Bikes in order of ownership.

Ex GPO BSA Bantam
Arial Golden Arrow Super Sport
350 Matchless
250 Honda Superdream
400 Honda Superdream
Suzuki 550 EFE
550 Honda Revere
750 Honda VFR
Honda CBR 600 2 of these
Honda Fireblade 900 RR 2 of these
And Lastly, My current ride  Honda Silverwing 600cc Scoot

I had the Blade and the Silverwing together, but decided it was time to let the Blade go before I did myself a mischief  or lost my licence. Boy I do miss her though. You may think the scoot is a bit whoosy though, but it’s still great fun and goes like stink when you open it up, much to the surprise of car drivers at the lights, you know the ones that want to beat you away from the lights. The only thing that bugs me now is, I wave or nod at all the bikers as I always have done, except now they rarely wave back. Snobbery I suppose. I nod to all the learners on their little bikes as well, after all a biker is a biker whatever they ride……


----------



## maingate (Nov 10, 2009)

I still have the leather jacket I bought in 1963. It`s no good to me now as it will be a divorce if I ever get on a bike again.

It still fits me and is a Deemster make, double thickness, english leather jacket.

Are these worth anything? I might as well sell it as I will never wear it again. 

You will need a slim athletic figure so it is no good for AJ or Zeezee.


----------



## GeorgieBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

maingate said:


> I still have the leather jacket I bought in 1963. It`s no good to me now as it will be a divorce if I ever get on a bike again.
> 
> It still fits me and is a Deemster make, double thickness, english leather jacket.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

maingate said:


> It still fits me and is a Deemster make, double thickness, english leather jacket.
> 
> Are these worth anything? I might as well sell it as I will never wear it again.
> 
> You will need a slim athletic figure so it is no good for AJ or Zeezee.


 
 picture and size please.. wana see it 

 regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Nov 10, 2009)

The jacket would fit somebody with a 38" chest. My gut is 37" and I have difficulty fastening the zip. The sleeves are 24" when measured from the top of the shoulder to the end of the cuff. The jacket is just under 24" vertically down from the collar to the bottom (at the back)

If anybody is interested then I could let it go.


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 10, 2009)

maingate said:


> The jacket would fit somebody with a 38" chest. My gut is 37" and I have difficulty fastening the zip. The sleeves are 24" when measured from the top of the shoulder to the end of the cuff. The jacket is just under 24" vertically down from the collar to the bottom (at the back)
> 
> If anybody is interested then I could let it go.


Have a look on ebay, there might be something similar, then you can get an idea of what its worth, look under rock & roll memorabilia, or even better, take it to Croft next time, stick a for sale sign on it, it should sell there.
Dont forget my commission.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## sparky8 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Ian, I have bikes which I ride and like to take with me, I have a hymer 660 which I don’t think will carry anything above 125kg without problems.So this summer I bought a moto-lug bike trailer at Uttoxeter classic bike show which will dismantle into a car boot. The one I bought will take a harley or goldwing which I have at a speed of 70mph

Regards
Steve


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

maingate said:


> The jacket would fit somebody with a 38" chest. My gut is 37" and I have difficulty fastening the zip. The sleeves are 24" when measured from the top of the shoulder to the end of the cuff. The jacket is just under 24" vertically down from the collar to the bottom (at the back)
> 
> If anybody is interested then I could let it go.


 
thanks but no fanks... sweat marks under the armpits... ugh...yuuukkkeeeepoooostinkeee 


regards 
aj


----------



## Proff (Nov 11, 2009)

sparky8 said:


> Hi Ian, I have bikes which I ride and like to take with me, I have a hymer 660 which I don’t think will carry anything above 125kg without problems.So this summer I bought a moto-lug bike trailer at Uttoxeter classic bike show which will dismantle into a car boot. The one I bought will take a harley or goldwing which I have at a speed of 70mph
> 
> Regards
> Steve



Hi Steve.
If yours is the pull out rack/back bumper, it can carry 200kgs
because you have twin back wheels and you have very little chance of exceeding your rear axle weight..
I've had my R80g/s on their with no probs [ apart from loading  ]

had to support loading ramp half way..

we now carry our Looxor 100 with no probs at all..

Moto Lugs are a great trailer but do check for sloppiness in the joints and fixings regularly and NEVER EVER tow whilst it's empty always dismantle..
DAMHIK that they can flip over


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 7, 2009)

*NEC Disappointing*

Went down the Carol Nash motorcycle show at the NEC this week, it was the first time I had been to the motorcycle show there & I was really disappointed. With people like Honda & Harley not there as well as others it wasn't that good. Only saw a couple of bikes we fancied but annoyed when they have a price shown on the bike & when I asked if it was as shown the answer was well that one has some extras, the price then was inflated in one case to almost half as much again as the basic price. If you were in the market for a helmet or clothes there were loads of stalls, in the end all I bought was a can of chain lube, even that was a BOGOFF price (it was a large can & one will last a few years) while I was looking somebody else was there & we split it between the two of us.
Found we have a Harley dealer not too far away so I got more out of going around the showroom, really like the sound of a Harley. Going to have a test ride when we get some better weather. Got the wife to book for a free one hour test ride on a bike at FREE TEST RIDE our daughter is also going with her. Slowly winning her round that we really need a bigger bike.

BTW AJ have you any more details about your bike if you are seriously thinking of selling?


----------



## Proff (Dec 7, 2009)

Riders of Bridgewater were selling BUELLS for under £5000 brand new and warranted.. a 50% discount because HD are not going to make anymore..Don't know if the have any left now tho'


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> BTW AJ have you any more details about your bike if you are seriously thinking of selling?


 


which 1 do you fancy....

if it's a Harley look-alike.. but without the need to call the AA out every time you want a ride... then it has to be this....








750 yam virago r reg 13k miles... extras...screen and side bags
standard otherwise.. mothballed 18 months ago.


if your looking for the second fastest sports tourer ever made... but the best quality and ride then it's this...








1157cc blackbird ... 60K+ every extra you could imagine and loads more besides
.. even titanium nuts and bolts. (value of extras alone...4k) 

regards 
aj


----------



## barryd (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok bikers.

Is there a trail / Motorcross, road legal bike around 250cc that weighs around 100KG?  We have our Peugeot Speedfight on the back of our van and its 95KG.  Its fine and does us dandy but I was thinking of something a bit more fun for off roading and generally making a nusence of myself.  Mrs D doesnt know what to buy me for Christmas so this could be it!

Cheers
BD


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ok bikers.
> 
> Is there a trail / Motorcross, road legal bike around 250cc that weighs around 100KG? We have our Peugeot Speedfight on the back of our van and its 95KG. Its fine and does us dandy but I was thinking of something a bit more fun for off roading and generally making a nusence of myself. Mrs D doesnt know what to buy me for Christmas so this could be it!
> 
> ...


 

can you cope withy 160kg..Honda Motorcycles Models

best quality/reliability on the market 

have a look round the site...some pure off roaders too 

regards
aj


----------



## Proff (Dec 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ok bikers.
> 
> Is there a trail / Motorcross, road legal bike around 250cc that weighs around 100KG?  We have our Peugeot Speedfight on the back of our van and its 95KG.  Its fine and does us dandy but I was thinking of something a bit more fun for off roading and generally making a nusence of myself.  Mrs D doesnt know what to buy me for Christmas so this could be it!
> 
> ...



Honda CRF 230, four stroke, light, chuckable and very good on the go go juice.. you can buy them road legal 
like this one

2009 HONDA CRF 230 F RED on eBay (end time 01-Dec-09 05:20:28 GMT)
my mate bought it for £2300 [the £3k price was then put on to stop folk bidding as seller didn't know how to remove from sale 

Or get the road legal update for either, day time MOT or with full lights if you buy an earlier one thats not fitted as road legal


----------



## Proff (Dec 7, 2009)

ajs said:


> can you cope withy 160kg..Honda Motorcycles Models
> 
> best quality/reliability on the market
> 
> ...





AW C'mon AJS, who in there right mind would buy a VARADILDO ???
'spesh a 125 version ????


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

Proff said:


> AW C'mon AJS, who in there right mind would buy a VARADILDO ???
> 'spesh a 125 version ????


 
well... not you or i... 

but.. it's an inbetweenie thingie that will go off road (abit )..
and you can fit the HID on the back too
...and some shoppin .. and it's not tooooo heavy 

sorry 

regards
aj

_i'll go back te bed now _


_ btw ... it's known as a variabledildo  _


----------



## barryd (Dec 7, 2009)

We are right on the limit with the scooter to be honest so 100 to 120KG is probably the limit.  I did see a post somewhere about a crosser that was 250cc and 104KG but I cant remember where.

I dont want a new one just something thats a bit of fun for occasional use.  250 cc probably better than a 125 as Im a bit of a fat b..tard.


----------



## maingate (Dec 7, 2009)

Waddya mean "a bit"


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> We are right on the limit with the scooter to be honest so 100 to 120KG is probably the limit. I did see a post somewhere about a crosser that was 250cc and 104KG but I cant remember where.
> 
> I dont want a new one just something thats a bit of fun for occasional use. 250 cc probably better than a 125 as Im a bit of a fat b..tard.


 
you won't find a 250cc jobee below 120kg
... if you can i'll eat lameweight 




			
				plainfreight said:
			
		

> Waddya mean "a bit"


 

it's abit like _*rabbit*_ with abit missin 







regarrrrds 
aj


----------



## claydon59 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ian,
I think we have all got the same problem, big bikes and not enough spare payload, I have got a scooter rack with a 100cc scooter but it's a sad alternative to my Blackbird or MV, so I also went down the trailer route as well and it does keep your pride and joy cleaner and a bit safer.


----------



## frostybow (Dec 7, 2009)

hi we have a honda varadero 125 which goes on back of camper it carries me and wife comfortably i would love to have a big bike again but its more important to have a bike to go with camper


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

claydon59 said:


> Hi Ian,
> I think we have all got the same problem, big bikes and not enough spare payload, I have got a scooter rack with a 100cc scooter but it's a sad alternative to my Blackbird or MV, so I also went down the trailer route as well and it does keep your pride and joy cleaner and a bit safer.


 
yes... box van for me but went through the same process...
.. coudn't see meself on a light weight with no grunt

btw..you have my perfic 2 bike garage... 

... btw 2... have you discovered ixxra.. the blackbird forum

regards
aj


----------



## Jacqueslemac (Dec 7, 2009)

My Hymer B534 has a heavy towbar/rack fitted and air-assisted rear springs. How can I find out what the max weight I can carry on the rack?

A mate of mine has offered me his rack-and-roll that he no longer uses.

(The Tiger and the Africa Twin will still have to stay at home!)


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 7, 2009)

What about the YAMAHA YBR250 at 138 kgs? Anything lighter ????

That's the point AJ it's a Harley look alike, something like the advert for a VW Golf. I know Harleys aren't the best for reliability & there are probably loads of other good reasons why I shouldn't buy one. BUT there is just something about them. Have you had a look on their website & you see how much trouble they take in just getting the sound from the exhaust just right. When we were at the NEC I looked at the Yamaha, the Kawasaki & the Suzuki  'Harley' look alikes. They were ok but I just don't know, I'm going to test ride all the bikes before I get one after all I'm not likely to be riding it much until the weather warms up partly because we are off down to Portugal around the end of February.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 7, 2009)

The later Harleys are very reliable, My 2000 Road King Classic has never let me down in the 9 years and 10 months that I've owned it and it still has the original battery fitted.

John.


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

Kongtiki said:


> What about the YAMAHA YBR250 at 138 kgs? Anything lighter ????.


 
you wouldn't want to take that off road now would you.... well i wouldn't... 
and thanks fer savin my bacon... never did fancy eatin plainbait 



Kongtiki said:


> That's the point AJ it's a Harley look alike, something like the advert for a VW Golf. I know Harleys aren't the best for reliability & there are probably loads of other good reasons why I shouldn't buy one. BUT there is just something about them. .


 

hey.. fairdinkums... yer either luvem or yer don't 

those that don't..take the pith 

regards 
aj


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 7, 2009)

I ride 3 Triumphs, a BSA, a KTM and a ZX9R. I started making a MX/Enduro racetruck and got carried away (see my album somewhere) which I'm still building. I can put 2 dirtbikes in or 1 roadbike. If I plan to stay overnight I just roll the bike out and chain it to the van. So far I haven't done this as when we've been free I went 'Wild camping' instead, hence me being on this site.............


----------



## Proff (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I've just had my mate Weigh his Honda crf230.
in full road going trim with over half a tank of fuel it weighed 105kgs !!
Service times are, oil change every 2000 kms [only just over a liter] he reckons 90 kms pg [56mpg] air filter is a blow clean one.. it also has the climbing abilities of a mopuntain goat he says, and he's 15 stone plus !!!!


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2009)

Proff said:


> OK, I've just had my mate Weigh *his Honda crf230.*
> *in full road going trim with over half a tank of fuel it weighed 105kgs !!*
> Service times are, oil change every 2000 kms [only just over a liter] he reckons 90 kms pg [56mpg] air filter is a blow clean one.. it also has the climbing abilities of a mopuntain goat he says, and he's 15 stone plus !!!!


 
saved by 20cc 

regards
aj


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 8, 2009)

Heres a review on one HONDA CRF 230


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Heres a review on one HONDA CRF 230


 




woudn't want to put HID and the shoppin on the back of that... nice off roader though 

this is the problem for whoever posted..re a crossover.
_can't remember now... it must have been more than 5 mins ago_

_what is the best crossover up to 120kg..... i wonder _
_perhaps it is the variabledildo _

regards 
aj


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 8, 2009)

for me i had to get rid of my bit of fun kit car,its a sacrifice i had to make
Hate bikes apart from the Harley Davidson,the only bike i would entertain owning the rest are just gay!
If only you could have your cake and eat it.


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 8, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> for me i had to get rid of my bit of fun kit car,its a sacrifice i had to make
> Hate bikes apart from the Harley Davidson,the only bike i would entertain owning the rest are just gay!
> If only you could have your cake and eat it.



It appears you haven't ridden many bikes then! I've ridden most so assume you've had a serious knock on the head some time recently! Obviously never ridden an R1/GSXR/ZX, a KTM/YZ Enduro, Aprillia/Suzuki/Ducati V Twin, a good japanese 2 stroke multi, a Triumph/BSA/Jawa Scrambler (see my pic) and yes I've ridden plenty of Harleys as well!


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 8, 2009)

no!harleys are cool all other bikes are bent.
And before you say anything you have never done any serious riding unless your knee is touching the floor on a honda 50cc moped and i gotta say you can really throw them things around,you idiots have never lived with your go faster bikes and your small knobs.God get over it


----------



## maingate (Dec 8, 2009)

I don`t want to get involved with you tough guys!

I mean I have seen some of you out on bikes as early as May and as late as September. WOW!!!!  

Not like us in the old days, who used them 365 days a year to get to work on. In fact an old British bike with a sidecar and geared down can beat any 4 X 4. They could go where a Snowplough could not. 

I`ll get me coat.


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## fugglestick (Dec 8, 2009)

*Bikers with motorhomes*



coolasluck said:


> no!harleys are cool all other bikes are bent.
> And before you say anything you have never done any serious riding unless your knee is touching the floor on a honda 50cc moped and i gotta say you can really throw them things around,you idiots have never lived with your go faster bikes and your small knobs.God get over it



Harleys,,,arent they powered by the "singularity engine" ......thought so...explains a lot..

These are my little babies that I hang on the back of my Hobby..


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 8, 2009)

fugglestick said:


> Harleys,,,arent they powered by the "singularity engine" ......thought so...explains a lot..
> 
> These are my little babies that I hang on the back of my Hobby..






Right on Fuggle me old stick "singularity engines" are just the best you get a lot more cornering ability with one of those puppies and hey, heres an old trick but dont tell anyone else, I saw a Harley at Santa Pod on nitro methanol and i kid you not it got clocked at warp 11,a bloody site better than these R1 s Blackbirds sports models available on todays market


----------



## sneakym8 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Guys 
i have  a Pan European st13 (8,000 miles in 2009) , 
an Aprilia pegaso strada 660 (2,000 miles in 2009), 

 and a Piagio x9 250 maxi scooter(3,500 miles in 2009) 
to hang on the back of the motorhome ,180kg weighed on pallet scales, and hung on a home built carrier which goes on the back of my Autotrail Mohican ., i have done over 30,000 miles with this setup and no problems. The carrier reaches all the way to the back axle and bolts down the side of the chassis.

Please , lets not start another debate about whether its is totally legal I know the overhang laws and understand axle weights, and yes it is probably a bit borderline all round, 
 but !! 
I've visited a lot of European countries  with it ,and the only thing i have had to watch is ground clearance.

Last trip in the summer was the south of France and the Pyrenees into spain on the scooter,We did  3,700 miles on the motorhome and 1500 on the scoot.

Enjoy your rides everyone


----------



## barryd (Dec 8, 2009)

I would rather go out on my Peugeot Speed Fight II than a harley and Im not gay and have a huuuuuuge knob!


----------



## runnach (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is my brace of bikes.

Firstly a 1977 Honda 400/4







And lastly albeit in 1001 bits at present.

A 1955 BSA A7 Shooting Star






Sorry I have had to use library photos....But both bikes are snuggled up in storage at the moment.

My last bike which I sold last year and no longer own 






A photo oppo before a quick spin around Olivers amount 

Channa


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 8, 2009)

Fugglestick - two beauties you got there. Never a Guzzi fan but since Classic Bike done a Caf Racer similar to yours I got quite interested.


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 8, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> Right on Fuggle me old stick "singularity engines" are just the best you get a lot more cornering ability with one of those puppies and hey, heres an old trick but dont tell anyone else, I saw a Harley at Santa Pod on nitro methanol and i kid you not it got clocked at warp 11,a bloody site better than these R1 s Blackbirds sports models available on todays market



I bet not one part of the engine is original Harley though - I like to drag against 'em every year at the Bulldog Bash.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 8, 2009)

The BSA A7 brings back memories, mine was a 1954 one in exciting maroon colour. I bought it for about a tenner probably around 1966, didn't have the log book though the mate I bought it off hadn't paid the dealer fully so he still had it. Kept it for about a year but managed to get my money back, I sold it for one pound to another mate who needed a new engine.
Some of my other bikes (this will destroy my street cred a bit)
98cc Rudge (more a moped really)
125cc Excelsior
250cc Norman B3 sports (the Villiers two stroke still got the book as well)
500cc BSA A7
250cc Ariel Leader
350cc Velocette Venom (still got this handbook somewhere as well)
90cc Bridgestone (cracking little bike)
Then an assortment over the years of Hondas, Yamahas & at least one Suzuki but none of them above 250cc, these were just for getting to work & back. 

Not bothered about going fast just want something to cruise around in comfort (weather permitting) thats why I fancy a Harley (wish I had bought one when we lived in the USA)


----------



## runnach (Dec 8, 2009)

I was offered a Velocette Venom back in 1982 for £250 ...but couldnt afford it..I had started work on £34  per week.............It had been restored 100 percent cosmetically...One of those things I rue to this day.

I had a Suzuki x5 at the time, I have always had a fetish for English bikes though.

Channa


----------



## fugglestick (Dec 8, 2009)

channa said:


> Here is my brace of bikes.
> 
> Firstly a 1977 Honda 400/4
> 
> ...


Channa, how do you get your pics on your thread posting? I am having a real struggle as don't have them on a URL address, only on the pc.

Cheers

Fuggs


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 8, 2009)

Gotta say though i love that red trike,now that is my kinda thing!


----------



## lenny (Dec 8, 2009)

barryd said:


> I would rather go out on my Peugeot Speed Fight II than a harley and Im not gay and have a huuuuuuge knob!



. Thanks a lot Barry, I just nearly choked on me wine


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> the rest are just gay!
> If only you could have your cake and eat it.


 

i'm gay twice then.. _btw does that make me a lesbian_ 

... coooeee.. i'm a flower pot.. flower pot 

regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2009)

barryd said:


> I would rather go out on my Peugeot Speed Fight II than a harley and Im not gay *and have a huuuuuuge knob*!


 
yeh...it would have te be
.. you bein a fatnastid and all
totherwise you would never see it 

regards  
aj


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2009)

maingate said:


> I don`t want to get involved with you tough guys!
> 
> I mean I have seen some of you out on bikes as early as May and as late as September. WOW!!!!
> 
> ...


 
thursday we are doing this route...






then on sunday we will be doin this

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





in between... i may just bimble up to matlock bath on satdee...

fancy cummin damemate


total 700 miles... my BBird has 65k on the clock
56k i've put on in the last 4 years 

all weathers... and every nice day available to go out to avoid unmarked plodcars 


regards
aj

 BTW... if any of you fancy cummin fer a bimble... let me know


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi

We have just bought a Hymer and we too have a motorbike (okay it's not a real one-a Honda Panthenon commuter scooter, as thats what we use it for-commuting). In past have been a biker but now the scooter is just so good it's job, no gears just so easy to ride! 

Plus John can ride it as it's 125 but it will do 70 (John has never learned to drive or ride-he cycles most places).

Paula


----------



## barryd (Dec 9, 2009)

ajs said:


> thursday we are doing this route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pah! thats nowt that.  Our little Peugeot speedfights been over the Alps twice, around the italian lakes, Rhone Alps and cruised around the harbor at St Tropez.  Where are you going.  Northampton.  I would join you but me bikes probably too fast, well it might only do 65 with a following wind down hill but it feels like 165!


----------



## suej (Dec 9, 2009)

Tigatigatiger said:


> Hi
> 
> Plus John can ride it as it's 125 but it will do 70 (John has never learned to drive or ride-he cycles most places).
> 
> Paula



If John intends to ride your 125 scooter/motercycle, he needs to do the CBT (Compulsary Basic Test) before he can ride it onthe road About compulsory basic training (CBT) : Directgov - Motoring.  

Regards Sue


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 9, 2009)

id keep away from abs, that is if you want to keep your license!


----------



## maingate (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the weekend invitation AJ but I will have to turn you down 

You enjoy the bike while you can. It won`t be long before they take it off you. 

Everybody say AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH 

Anyway, I do not feel comfortable being around a group of GAY bikers. 

Me being a typical manly Northern fella. Weird bunch down South arent they lads.


----------



## barryd (Dec 9, 2009)

ajs said:


> you won't find a 250cc jobee below 120kg
> ... if you can i'll eat lameweight
> 
> regarrrrds
> aj



You best get your knife and fork out then and spark up the Barbee!

How would you like tameweight done?

2008 Honda CRF 250 R specifications and pictures

Honda CRF 250cc 103KG, get in!


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been trying to figure the photo thing out. How do you?


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2009)

barryd said:


> You best get your knife and fork out then and spark up the Barbee!
> 
> How would you like tameweight done?
> 
> ...


 

i'll have the nastid raw... wana hear him squeel limb detatchment by limb detatchment....

anyhooo.... he'd be as tough as old boots if cooked 

regards
aj


_anyhooo.. that CRf isn't a hybrid... it's an out and out enduro thingie..._
_so HID and shoping a no go _


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2009)

maingate said:


> Anyway, I do not feel comfortable being around a group of GAY bikers.
> 
> Me being a typical manly Northern fella. Weird bunch down South arent they lads.


 

 wouldn't have thought you would have been that bothered
seein as you have the tightest ass this side of scotland 

regards 
aj


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 9, 2009)

Think my KTM 450 is only about 112kg..............


----------



## maingate (Dec 9, 2009)

So you have a contract out on me eh! 

What are you going to do? Send the gay Mafia round to criticise my curtains? 

I will be on my guard and will be watching out for a gang of bikers in Barbie Pink leathers. 

BTW AJ, I do have a tight ass and I intend keeping it that way.


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2009)

maingate said:


> So you have a contract out on me eh!
> 
> What are you going to do? Send the gay Mafia round to criticise my curtains?
> 
> I will be on my guard and will be watching out for a gang of bikers in Barbie Pink leathers.


 
i can't think of anything more provocative to a bunch of hairy assed bikers 
than to call em gay....... eh lads 

bit like calling the mafia a bunch of pansies....


... be peekin through them curtains me lad ..a lot 

regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope you bunch of geriatrics are raising funds for the Air Ambulance because you are their most frequent customers.

As my Granny used to say "There is no fool like an old fool"


----------



## ajs (Dec 10, 2009)

maingate said:


> I hope you bunch of geriatrics are raising funds for the Air Ambulance because you are their most frequent customers.
> 
> As my Granny used to say "There is no fool like an old fool"


 

you stay in doors laimweight...wrap yerself in cotton wool my son...
don't you get takin any risks at your age...
... and mind yer don't get a chill 


as you can see...

i'm back...safe and sound after a long day in the saddle....

no near misses, no offs... *no air ambulances*.


_lost the 2 chaps i went with.. they couldn't keep up  _

regards 
aj


----------



## Telstar (Dec 10, 2009)

*AJ*

Have you heard anything else from the Police?  Surely there is a time limit between the offense and court.

Jon


----------



## runnach (Dec 10, 2009)

Telstar said:


> Have you heard anything else from the Police?  Surely there is a time limit between the offense and court.
> 
> Jon



There is indeed papers have to be laid with the court by the CPS within six months from the alleged offence. It can via administration take a little longer for the summons to hit the doormat.

This is true in the case of a  policeman at the side of the road telling you they are going to report you for speeding or whatever.

In the case of fixed cameras, SCP's the Notice of intended prosecution needs to hit the door mat within 14 days and then above applies in respect of the summons.

Channa


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 10, 2009)

aj[/QUOTE]

i'm back...safe and sound after a long day in the saddle....

Well,Well AJ i see you have been taking up horse riding,is this your replacement for your motorbike you old leather boy


----------



## Proff (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been out playing today as well.
Testing and delivering two trikes.





First roadtest of a 3rd [Hyosung]




 and then !!! MY !!! yes My K75 is on the bench waiting to have her arse chopped off and two wheels to replace the one !!


----------



## ajs (Dec 11, 2009)

Telstar said:


> Have you heard anything else from the Police? Surely there is a time limit between the offense and court.
> 
> Jon


 
not a dickyturd ... sounds like i have another 4 months of anticipation to look forward to 

regards
aj


----------



## ajs (Dec 11, 2009)

.

Professorletoff... you made a trike from a what.... a Chinese takeaway....whatever next


me.. well i'm planning ahead.. i have concluded that when us lot are 130 
we won't be wanting the current crop of wheelchairs and badly 
designed and performing invalid contraptions so...for starters...

i've built and designed my own transport....












0 to 60 in 2.5 seconds... runs out of fuel at 200mph
comes with ..
parachute drone brakes and thought process steering...
on its first test run i managed to empty tesco in 6 seconds flat 


regards 
aj


----------



## dogseal (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi to all,
nothing much to shout about, an xv 535 yamaha (a restricted one) bought last summer because my son was going to use it as well. But surprisingly I love it!
I ve had loads of bikes since 1974, starting with a puch moped, when the kids were small I got them a pw50 to learn on.
Also got my sons ty250 aircooled mono in the garage, full rebuild in progress, got a lighting kit for it off ebay to get it road legal.

Has anyone on here had a a jetski? 

take care folks, ride safe.

dogseal.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anybody know if bikes are any cheaper to buy in Europe & know anybody who has imported one themselves? I imported our last motorhome from Germany & saved loads & that was easy to do. With a motorbike there must be even less difference for a start you don't have to worry about the steering wheel being on the wrong side & having to change headlamps etc.


----------



## baldeagle690 (Dec 13, 2009)

Most Europeans are now coming to the UK to buy bikes due to the exchange rates. How thing change


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 13, 2009)

Slim said:


> high Ian...Ive got a couple of old jap bikes, one is a Honda 550/4 and the other is a Yamaha SX 850 triple,Ive had bikes since 1966 unfortunately because of disability I need a third wheel now but cant make up my mind whether to convert the yam to a trike as its a drive-shaft or nail a chair to it? but bikes are still my favorite transport  when not using the camper.......




The Honda 550/4 is a nice old bike.
I sold my Kawasaki GPZ 1000 last year, getting to old to ride these fast bikes  now.
I may buy and 350-500 something to take up to Scotland for the summer.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 13, 2009)

bigtrev8xl said:


> Hi Ian.
> I ride a Harley Davidson Roadglide, and was facing the same problem as how to take it with us. The solution I came up with was to convert a Iveco 4910 ex welfare ambulance and put the bike inside.
> 
> Cheers Big Trev.
> ...




With a Harley though you need a bit more space for the Mechanic you need to take around with you


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Dec 13, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> With a Harley though you need a bit more space for the Mechanic you need to take around with you





Not mine matey, because it’s not been pissed about with by idiots.

Cheers Big Trev


----------

